# Gyb’Easy



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone used this product, Gyb'Easy ? It's a boom brake. There is a video on the website to show how it works. Would this be better then a boom vang ? Thanks.

http://wichard.ingenie.fr/fiche-A|WICHARD|7150-0203020000000000-ME.html


----------



## GySgt (Jun 11, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> Has anyone used this product, Gyb'Easy ? It's a boom brake. There is a video on the website to show how it works. Would this be better then a boom vang ? Thanks.
> 
> http://wichard.ingenie.fr/fiche-A|WICHARD|7150-0203020000000000-ME.html


Cool, probably make your own out of a climbing figure 8 rescue descender and some no stretch line. A boom vang has a totally different purpose. Check Giu's video at http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39932&highlight=boom+vang


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes I know a boom vang has a different purpose. But in the Gyb'EASY video I saw no boom vang or topping lift, so hense the question.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes the boom vang is there.

See minute 1:30 for up close. and then the rest, when they show the gybes...

its there, the silver tube


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes I see it now, thanks Giu.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

by the way...thanks for the link,,,I like it.

All the hardware on my boat is Wichard except blocks and winches


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I've been looking for a boom kicker for mine but it's a spruce spar so I have weight and mounting issues. I'd like to do away with the topping lift. I'm not sure it'd look right cause all of the hardware on Oh Joy is bronze.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> Has anyone used this product, Gyb'Easy ? It's a boom brake. There is a video on the website to show how it works. Would this be better then a boom vang ? Thanks.
> 
> http://wichard.ingenie.fr/fiche-A|WICHARD|7150-0203020000000000-ME.html


Freesail,

This seems to be more of a brake, rather than a true preventer, so I'm not sure how to answer your question as to whether this would be better than a vang.

I like the simplicity of this product. However, it may be that you'd still need to use a typical vang/preventer, and that this apparatus would simply help to effect a controlled jibe after the preventer is released.

But maybe it can be snugged tight enough to act as a preventer also?

I too am a fan of Wichard products. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

It is a brake, but like none that I've seen. I like the way it works.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> It is a brake, but like none that I've seen. I like the way it works.


There is another very similar product that has been on the market 10+ years. My tired old mind can't remember the name, and I can't seem to locate a link either. It operates in exactly the same way, as I recall, only the apparatus hung from the boom is more spherical in shape (while synthetic in material, it actually looks a bit like a lignum vitae block from an old sailing ship), with holes through which the control line runs circuitously to create friction.

Maybe somebody with a better memory will recall the name...


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

It does work just like a rescue figure eight. I think it should have the capacity to work as a preventer as well. In its current configuration it neither works like a vang or a preventer, just a brake, so you still need both a vang and preventer as well. 
Finally, it is ugly.

Gaz


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> by the way...thanks for the link,,,I like it.
> 
> All the hardware on my boat is Wichard except blocks and winches


So I assume that "increasing the setting" is equivalent to putting more wraps around a line snubber? Because that's what this is, a sort of snubber.

I have a similar mid-boom set-up I made myself (no shock absorber, though), in that I have two purchases to either toe rail, and they give me enough mechanical advantage to pay out one side while hauling in another.

This is lighter and less complex in that it is just a single long line wrapped on auxiliary winches.

I bet it's cheaper than the typical Boom Brake. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> There is another very similar product that has been on the market 10+ years. My tired old mind can't remember the name, and I can't seem to locate a link either. It operates in exactly the same way, as I recall, only the apparatus hung from the boom is more spherical in shape (while synthetic in material, it actually looks a bit like a lignum vitae block from an old sailing ship), with holes through which the control line runs circuitously to create friction.
> 
> Maybe somebody with a better memory will recall the name...


You are talking about the ones on the bottom of page 2 here

By the way, I know a guy that got hit by one that came lose, and the scar in his forhead still looks like a flower!!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> You are talking about the ones on the bottom of page 2 here
> 
> By the way, I know a guy that got hit by one that came lose, and the scar in his forhead still looks like a flower!!


Thanks Giulietta, but no, that's not it. It was different. For some reason I seem to recall that it came from New Zealand, maybe Australia, and was being marketed here in the U.S. exclusively by a small purveyor of marine hardware -- the name that is suddenly popping into my head is SVHotwire - but that could be a memory aberration.

The one you linked to is another interesting one, though. I have always thought of that one as being similar to the Dutchman Boom Brake, i.e. with the line moving through a series of blocks. Does this mean Wichard is marketing two different kinds of breaks now?


----------



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

You could use this as a preventer, just connect the end not connected to the winch back to the same rail as the sail. Port tack, starboard rail. I think


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Could a standard belay device be used for this?








A lot cheaper


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sailboy21 said:


> Could a standard belay device be used for this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make sure it meets the load requirements....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gyb'Easy is a friction based boom brake design. I'm not a huge fan of it, since it is dependent on a specific type of line to function properly and adjusting it requires re-reeving the line through the braking mechanism. IMHO, you'd be better off with a Dutchman Boom Brake, which has far more control over the tension provided.


----------



## ekotopia (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there, I did not view the video of how this thing works - But as Boom Brakes go,
I will not go offshore without one - The Walder (?) works great. U can actually gybe controlled ( correctly set -off course) Just turn and tend to the fore sail(s) then ease on the control line and the boom goes over. U can also set the tension line so it goes over slowly. It is an expensive gear and U have to have a free winch for it. Therefor I made my own - A trip to the junk yard, cut the parts of Aluminum and had it welded.
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

With the Gyb Easy you set the tension with the number of wraps. If you set sufficient tension to slow down the boom movement does that make normal mainsail adjustments harder? With the Dutchman you can adjust the tension from the cockpit but it seems with the Gyb Easy you have to re-rig. Am I correct?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

teshannon said:


> With the Gyb Easy you set the tension with the number of wraps. If you set sufficient tension to slow down the boom movement does that make normal mainsail adjustments harder? With the Dutchman you can adjust the tension from the cockpit but it seems with the Gyb Easy you have to re-rig. Am I correct?


TE,

According to the video, there are some control lines that lead back to the cockpit, to winches or line stoppers. Unfortunately, the video doesn't really explain what their purpose is. Presumably, they provide a means to adjust the tension from the cockpit.

I like the simplicity of this concept, but watching the video I wonder how well it works? The jibes they were demonstrating seemed quite a bit faster and forceful than I'd expect with a brake. Also, it annoys me somewhat that I'd still feel the need to use a preventer after spending all that money.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JohnRPollard said:


> TE,
> 
> According to the video, there are some control lines that lead back to the cockpit, to winches or line stoppers. Unfortunately, the video doesn't really explain what their purpose is. Presumably, they provide a means to adjust the tension from the cockpit.
> 
> I like the simplicity of this concept, but watching the video I wonder how well it works? The jibes they were demonstrating seemed quite a bit faster and forceful than I'd expect with a brake. Also, it annoys me somewhat that I'd still feel the need to use a preventer after spending all that money.


John,
I agree. Installing a boom brake is on my Spring to do list. After looking at SD's installation it seems the Dutchman is the way to go. Two of my biggest concerns were introducing a tripping hazard and being able to have normal boom movement when not downwind. With the Dutchman you can easily release tension from the cockpit and solve those issues. With the Gyb Easy I'm not so sure. Of course the Dutchman is a bit expensive and the Gyb Easy at first look seemed like a cheaper alternative. Either way saving the rig is a lot less expensive than losing it, not to mention my head.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Teshannon-

Just be aware that you'll probably have to tweak the setup a bit to get the exact position of the boombrake mounting point right. The way I did it was by setting it up on a sliding padeye and then used a line to adjust the position until I found the one that worked best. On my boat, these padeyes slide along a track along the bottom of the boom.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SD, Thanks. I understand your point.


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

I would love to have more control of my boom swinging over and the dutchman sounds like the preferred method. Can someone hook me up with a nice dutchman link so I can see how it works? Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Soul,
If you Google Dutchman boom brake you'll get the link you're looking for.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

soulesailor said:


> I would love to have more control of my boom swinging over and the dutchman sounds like the preferred method. Can someone hook me up with a nice dutchman link so I can see how it works? Thanks.


Martinus Van Breems, Inc

http://www.mvbinfo.com/dp_02_BB.html


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been using a preventer where I rig a block on a wire pennant to a forward cleat, run a line from the end of the boom to the block and then back to a winch. That keeps the main pulled forward and unable to accidentally jibe, then sometimes I run a line from the aft of the boom to an aft cleat to completely stabilize the boom/main (light and or puffy winds).

SD, is the dutchman better than that? I ask you 'cus you know my boat well enough to answer, and have a dutchman. I rigged my own because I wanted prevent, not brake - but it's a real hassle when I do want to jibe (have to re-rig it all over again).


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the link, John. It's pretty clear to me how these work now. I have the same set up as you, Chuckles...can't wait to see what the dog has to say. I also googled 'boom brake' and ended up at sailingdog's blog! Neat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chucklesR said:


> I've been using a preventer where I rig a block on a wire pennant to a forward cleat, run a line from the end of the boom to the block and then back to a winch. That keeps the main pulled forward and unable to accidentally jibe, then sometimes I run a line from the aft of the boom to an aft cleat to completely stabilize the boom/main (light and or puffy winds).
> 
> SD, is the dutchman better than that? I ask you 'cus you know my boat well enough to answer, and have a dutchman. I rigged my own because I wanted prevent, not brake - but it's a real hassle when I do want to jibe (have to re-rig it all over again).


Chuckles,
Just curious why you run your preventer line forward. I've been running mine to snatch blocks on the toe rail near the aft shroud. Not a big deal to re-rig but no braking action like the Dutchman provides. Getting close to ordering the Dutchman but one things keeps gnawing at me. I don't have a lot of space between the boom and cabin top. If I attach the vang to the bottom of the Dutchman as their installation guide shows it seems to me I've really reduced the vang angle to the point where it would not be very effective. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, the dutchman, once it is properly adjusted for the wind strength is basically a set and forget device. The main sail will come across the boat, unlike a boom rigged with a preventer, but it will do so in a relatively slow and controlled fashion, where no damage to people and rigging will occur. It also makes it very unlikely that the mainsail will capsize the boat, which can happen with a preventer that isn't released in time.

If you increase the tension on the Dutchman, the boom will effectively be slowed to the point that it might as well be on a preventer.  But I generally don't recommend tensioning the boom brakeline that much... it really isn't necessary.



chucklesR said:


> I've been using a preventer where I rig a block on a wire pennant to a forward cleat, run a line from the end of the boom to the block and then back to a winch. That keeps the main pulled forward and unable to accidentally jibe, then sometimes I run a line from the aft of the boom to an aft cleat to completely stabilize the boom/main (light and or puffy winds).
> 
> SD, is the dutchman better than that? I ask you 'cus you know my boat well enough to answer, and have a dutchman. I rigged my own because I wanted prevent, not brake - but it's a real hassle when I do want to jibe (have to re-rig it all over again).


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Running the line forward instead of laterally increase the 'prevention' - my boom can not shift aftward at all. Running the another line aft allows me to fine tune fore and aft.
As rigged, the boom simply can not move irregardless of what the wind is doing.
I also trust my cleat more than my stanchions/toe rail to handle the load of 340 sq feet of mainsail (about 600 pounds at 20 knts)- more when you figure the shock load). PCI says they are back plated/safe, but I've seen the underside (don't ask me why, it's embarassing) and they are NOT. They have nuts, washers, and lots of 5200, but not plates.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you want to see a photo of the boom brake setup on my boat, let me know.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

chucklesR said:


> Running the line forward instead of laterally increase the 'prevention' - my boom can not shift aftward at all. Running the another line aft allows me to fine tune fore and aft.
> As rigged, the boom simply can not move irregardless of what the wind is doing.
> I also trust my cleat more than my stanchions/toe rail to handle the load of 340 sq feet of mainsail (about 600 pounds at 20 knts)- more when you figure the shock load). PCI says they are back plated/safe, but I've seen the underside (don't ask me why, it's embarassing) and they are NOT. They have nuts, washers, and lots of 5200, but not plates.


Chuckles,
Thanks. I've got mid-ship cleats that I could possible use instead of the rail. I'll have to check that out. Good point.


----------

